# iCloud ne synchronise plus les sms



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour , 


Depuis quelques jours iCloud ne synchronise plus les sms entre mon MacBook et mon iPhone 

Avez vous le mème soucis ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)

Mème problème avec photo
je corrige sur le Mac et rien sur l'iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai ce message depuis ce matin 
que faire ?


----------



## LaJague (24 Janvier 2022)

Faut le réactiver dans photos nan ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Faut le réactiver dans photos nan ?


Je fais cela comment ?


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Normalement quand tu ouvres l'appli Photos elle se met à jour automatiquement.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2022)

J'ai les mêmes problèmes que toi avec photo. mon flux de photo ne fonctionne plus.
j'ai tout essayé. Impossible d'avoir les photos de mon téléphone sur le mac...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Normalement quand tu ouvres l'appli Photos elle se met à jour automatiquement.





Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes problèmes que toi avec photo. mon flux de photo ne fonctionne plus.


Idem , plus de synchronisation des sms et des photos


----------



## LaJague (24 Janvier 2022)

Vas sur Potos et balaye vers le haut voir si tu as une synchro qui se lance ou un msg en bas


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Vas sur Potos et balaye vers le haut voir si tu as une synchro qui se lance ou un msg en bas


Pas de changement de mon coté


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2022)

De mon côté c'est intervenu après un changement de téléphone. Peut-être que El capitan n'est plus compatible avec un iphone 11 ?  Parceque au niveau système le 7 que j'avais avant tournait sur le même OS que le 11 que j'ai maintenant.
par contre aucun souci du côté des sms.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> De mon côté c'est intervenu après un changement de téléphone. Peut-être que El capitan n'est plus compatible avec un iphone 11 ?  Parceque au niveau système le 7 que j'avais avant tournait sur le même OS que le 11 que j'ai maintenant.
> par contre aucun souci du côté des sms.


Je suis sur Big sur et j'ai plus de synchronisation avec mon Mac , mon iPhone et l'Apple Watch


----------

